# Serious problems



## footballplyrSOAD (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok heres the deal, Im in a relationship which kinda sucks its been going on for 3 1/2 months and my girlfriend and I do absolutly nothing toghter. I am starting really fall for this other girl who just so happens to be my best friends girlfriend but I dont even think he is serious about his relationship but knowing him he would still be really pissed if I flirted with his girlfriend what am I supposed to do?


----------



## footballplyrSOAD (Jul 27, 2007)

will someone please give me some help?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Dude, stay away from her. You're asking for trouble.


----------



## Lovinblind (Jul 5, 2007)

I think the right thing is, if you feel your relationship is over, end you current relationship and find your own women. Friends, good friends, are hard to come by, so don't do anything to hurt that. I, myself, wouldn't do that to my worst friend or enemy. It's called doing the right thing, so be a man and do the right thing. Stop wasting your girlfriends and your own time, and move on.


----------



## hotpepper1979 (Sep 12, 2007)

Listen to these men. If he is a true freind he will be there for you when you need him......BUT WHATEVER YOU DO, Dont go after his girlfriend. You WILL loose your best friend. It is inevitable. You may also consider that she is attractive to you becasue your emotional needs in your relationship are not being met. Like the grass is greener feeling. Try starting there to find happiness.


----------



## tickle_jockey (Sep 18, 2007)

True love is way harder to find than true friendship.

And from what you say about your friend, it reminds me of what Margaret Anderson once said: "In real love you want the other person's good. In romantic love you want the other person."

You hafta do what you hafta do.


----------



## Cindy (May 10, 2008)

Oh Man! You should feel like a total butt for even thinking of going there! Lol. 

Dump your girlfriend and go out...um, without your best friend. 

Seriously, it's not worth it. You say you don't think she's serious about the relationship she has with your best friend, um, if you were any kind of friend you would let him know he's wasting time...instead of considering her for your girlfriend! 

Maybe you guys should both dump your girlfriends and go out!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Lovinblind said:


> I think the right thing is, if you feel your relationship is over, end you current relationship and find your own women. Friends, good friends, are hard to come by, so don't do anything to hurt that. I, myself, wouldn't do that to my worst friend or enemy. It's called doing the right thing, so be a man and do the right thing. Stop wasting your girlfriends and your own time, and move on.


:iagree:

Well said

draconis


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Chris H. said:


> Dude, stay away from her. You're asking for trouble.


I agree. Stay away.


----------

